# Time to get back in the gym



## Whatsaroid? (May 18, 2009)

Ok so I've taken a lil over a month hiatus from the gym due to working 70+ hours a week. I'm going to use the 5/3/1 method as it looks like fun and my goal is to increase my past maxes and slowly wean off the smith machine. 

I need to weigh myself tonight but as for height I'm 5'9 and I might post a starting pic up but from working 16 hour days and not eatting to well you might not want to see it haha.

All of these are smith machine as I workout late night, no spotter and I don't count the bar. 

Bench 380
I.Bench 300 
Deadlift 420
Squat 400
Weighted dips +90 lb

The routine looks like this 

Basic setup:

Week 1 = 3 sets of 5 reps
Week 2 = 3 sets of 3 reps
Week 3 = 5/3/1
Week 4 = deload, 3 sets of 8 reps

the cycle:

Week 1-

mon - military press
wed - deadlifts
fri - flat bench

Week 2-

mon - squats
wed - military press, incline bench
fri - deadlifts

Week 3
mon - flat bench
wed - squats
fri - military press

Week 4
mon - deadlifts
wed - flat bench
fri - squats

So tonights workout after my homework that is 

PM-Music will be Finch 
Military press-3-5 sets of 5 to 10 reps
Weighted dips-3-5 sets of 6-20 reps-Will be adding a 45 plate 
Barbell shrugs-3-5 sets of 10-25 reps


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 19, 2009)

Last nights workout 
Military press-90x10-110x10-130x10
Weighted dips +45-10-10-10
Barbell shrugs-180x10-230x10-300x10

This was a pretty light workout as you can see but I worked 2pm to 6am sunday going into monday morning then 10am to 7pm monday afternoon so I had no sleep for over a day going into the workout. 

Today biked halfway to work for cardio-9 miles
Tonight starting a cycle of The One, I'm going to try and double dip and bulk up and cut some bf off so we wil see how this goes.


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2009)

Good luck! Wow...long days.
You sure you can't switch over to some free weights? I always work out alone. DB's are great when solo if you are afraid of getting stuck under a bar.


----------



## rantorcha (May 20, 2009)

Glad to see you are getting back at it!  If you have any issues, let us know.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Good luck! Wow...long days.
> You sure you can't switch over to some free weights? I always work out alone. *DB's are great when solo if you are afraid of getting stuck under a bar*.



Great Idea I might do these starting out as a warm up until I get use to them. 




rantorcha said:


> Glad to see you are getting back at it!  If you have any issues, let us know.



I really appreciate that, thanks 

Todays workout will be 
Leg Curls 3-5 sets of 5-30 reps
Deadlift 3 sets of 5 reps
Weighted Crunches 3-5 sets of 10-50 reps
Hanging Leg Raises 3-5 sets of 10-50 reps

So not to double post to much I'm going to edit this post with what I did on the lifts later.  (Daydreaming at work about the gym tonight)

Here is a video of my first log post for this body transformation challenge on another board. How it works: you take their product "The One" for 4 weeks and the person to gain the most wins prizes. Today is day 2

YouTube - First video in my log

So far for breakfast
9am: 2 cans tuna with mustard and mayo then 30 gm muscle milk RTD
I've made a 50 gram shake with 1 scoop AI essentials mixed in to sip on all day.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 20, 2009)

Ok For lunch 
Grilled Stuft Burrito–Chicken-640 cals-210 cals from fat-23 total fat-2160 sodium-73 carbs-34 pro  
Grilled Stuft Burrito–Steak-630 cals-220 cals from fat-25 total fat -1930 sodium-72 carbs 30-pro 

Ok I ate both burritos and purchased two more one for break and one for after work then gym time then dinner.


----------



## Hench (May 20, 2009)

Cool video. Ill be tuning in.

What's your diet gona look like during the cycle?


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 20, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Cool video. Ill be tuning in.
> 
> What's your diet gona look like during the cycle?



A lot of burritos and can tuna I love the stuff and there good for a bulk anyway. I have a fridge full of tuna, frozen fish and beef patties. I drink one to two v8's a day and I'm on great healthy supplements I'll post a list of what I'm on when I get home.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 21, 2009)

*Last nights workout *
Leg Press: 270x10-450x8-630x5-810x2-900x1 I was going down as far as it goes, I'm not sure if thats good or bad
Deadlift: 90-10 (warm up) 180x5-270x5-360x5
Floor wipers 
Weighted Sit ups: 25x10-25x10-25x10 

*Narration *
I did Leg press first since the gym was packed and it was available, lucky for me not many were using the 45 plates. My back started hurting after doing them so I took a 5 min break to stretch then hit the deadlift. After this I had to lay down as the sweat and back pain tells me to take a break.

After a 15 minute break and stretch I feel a lot better so I did floor wipers since I'm already laying down. After I did weighted sit ups on the ab bench 

One thing I liked about last night...Drum roll plz..I didn't use gloves, straps or belt for deadlift  I haven't leg pressed since I don't know when but looking at what I did I'd say I'm doing pretty good. Just think this is only 3 days into my 4 weeks. 

*Breakfast *
Two cans tuna, mustard, mayo and two boiled eggs 
For lunch I'm going for a jog then eating a tuna salad and muscle milk RTD.
My cals so far will be low but when I get home I'm going to jog again then going to an all you can eat buffet and trying out the new ATW espresso protein.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 22, 2009)

*Tonights workout *
Flat Bench 3 sets of 5 reps
Inclne Bench 3-5 sets of 6-20 reps
Rows 3-5 sets of 6-30 reps

*Percentage setup for main workout*

Week 1 = 75% x 5 reps , 80% x 5 reps , 85% x 5 reps

*Narration *
Woke up sore and thinking I might set up a back message appointment and chill in the hot tub a lot this weekend. 

*Update on my jobs *
I found out today at 3am I'm working another 16 hour day sunday but my day job is off on monday so I can sleep in, hit the gym then pool and hot tub. So weekly I'm still doing 70+ hours 40 at weekday job, 30 on weekends and I do overtime at both that's why the + 

*Breakfast *
2 cans tuna mayo and mustard 
12 egg whites 
1 V8 

*Supplements *
The One-3 pills a day 
Nutra fish oil-20 a day 
Bulk CLA-10 caps a day
RPN Flawless 
ATW-IronMagLabs Whey Protein Isolate 
IML Flex Rx-5 pills a day 
IML Essence EFA-3 pills a day 
IML Lean Fuel Extreme-3 caps a day 
Super Cissus RX two 000 caps a day
AI life support-8 pills a day


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 25, 2009)

*Tonights workout*
10 min stretch
Elliptical 30 mins
Warm Up-Front Squats 90x10
Leg Ext 165x20-175x15-187x10-200x5
Squats 180x5 (<warm up) 250x3-300x3-350x3 *Main Workout*
Decline sit ups 25/20/15/10/5
Bulgarian Split Squats 50 <dumbbells> 10 reps-25x5

*Percentage setup for main workout*

Week 2 = 80% x 3 reps , 85% x 3 reps , 90% x 3 reps

*Narration*
I woke up today not wanting to do anything, I have to clean my house, study for my finale tomorrow night and it figures I didn't do either yet

*Sleeping Over The Weekend*
I had 4 hours of sleep Saturday before work then 6 Sunday before doing a 16 hour shift. I woke up today at 4pm (9 hours of sleep ) and was still tired and felt miserable

I went to the gym not having any energy but I had a decent workout

*Breakfast*
Nothing
*Lunch*
Ribs and steak
*Dinner*
Beef and broccoli stir fry

My eating habits today were pretty horrible but I just had no energy to really do anything  but I always feel like this on Mondays anyway.


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2009)

Dude!
Tuna for breakfast?? You sir...are hordcore! Sick...but hardcore!
You seem to eat pretty good most of the time...bet your body liked what you ate yesterday...
but..gawd...tuna for breaky???? 
Is that like...a west coast thing? 'cause I like eggs for breakfast...

I used to work a ton of hours w/ 3 jobs...got used to moving on 4 hours of sleep...now down to one, 60 hrs a week...and if I don't get my 6-7 hours...its gonna be a bad day...
...and now, the P has run out of blue Monster...my liquid crack! Friggn' war zone!

Just curious:
"*Tonights workout 
*Flat Bench 3 sets of 5 reps
Inclne Bench 3-5 sets of 6-20 reps
Rows 3-5 sets of 6-30 reps"

you did one exercise for one BP and the 2 for the other. Run out of gas or why not keep it balanced?


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Dude!
> Tuna for breakfast?? You sir...are hordcore! Sick...but hardcore!
> You seem to eat pretty good most of the time...bet your body liked what you ate yesterday...
> but..gawd...tuna for breaky????
> ...




Your right I did way more that night I'm not sure why I didn't update that correctly let me get that nights real numbers. 

It should be:
*Fridays Workout *
Flat Bench 250x5-300x5-350x5
Inclne Bench 90x10-110x10-130x10-230x5-280x5
MTS Rows 70x20-80x20-90x10
Seated Rows 145x10-175x10-190x10-175x10
and I did abs but I forgot machines name

Oh and tuna for breakfast  I like it because its fast and gets the job done. If I have a lot of time in the morning I'd cook more and better food but I often don't.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 26, 2009)

*Breakfast*
8:30 am Serving Beef and broccoli stir fry, 
9:10am One can of tuna washed down with water. 
*Lunch*
11am Serving Beef and broccoli stir fry,[/B]
11:30am Huge Serving Carne Asada, beans, rice, salsa and flower tortilla 
1:30pm 2 scoop Espresso whey 
*Dinner*
9:30pm Serving veggie lasagna 
10pm Beef and broccoli stir fry, 
Later on I'm going to finish the stir fry and bake enough fish to last a few days I'd just need to heat it up and wash it down with water. 

*New video *
I had to knock out 60 push ups to join this push up contest on another board so I'll post video here as well since I just took it. Note the AppNut The One t-shirt on 

YouTube - Bodyweightculture Push Up King contest submission

Does this video make my butt look big?


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> Oh and tuna for breakfast  I like it because its fast and gets the job done. If I have a lot of time in the morning I'd cook more and better food but I often don't.


good lookin' workouts, bud-
ever try egg beaters? Those cook up pretty quick.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 27, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> good lookin' workouts, bud-
> ever try egg beaters? Those cook up pretty quick.



Yea I have a fridge full but I just noticed they expired so I'm going to buy a few more (6) 

*Breakfast *
2 servings veggie lasagna

*Last nights workout *
40 mins elliptical 
Cals 543 
Mi 3.48


----------



## Gazhole (May 27, 2009)

I like the way you have this program set up, man. Good intense focused sessions rather than hitting the muscle from a billion angles is definitely something that has worked for me lately.

Does that 5/3/1 setup in your first post relate only to the main exercise for that day? What is the "plan" for the accessory lifts or do you go on feel for those?

Looks like you go heavy for the main exercise, and use high volume for the other 2/3 after that?

Tis good


----------



## rantorcha (May 27, 2009)

I tell ya...I could really use one of those burritos you talked about earlier.  lol 

Lookin' pretty good there, 'Roid.  Keep up your hard work.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 27, 2009)

*Here is the program, in it's entirety!!!*

*The 5/3/1 method*
A program from Jim Wendler:

*Basic setup:*

Week 1 = 3 sets of 5 reps
Week 2 = 3 sets of 3 reps
Week 3 = 5/3/1
Week 4 = deload, 3 sets of 5 reps

*Percentage setup:*

Week 1 = 75% x 5 reps , 80% x 5 reps , 85% x 5 reps
Week 2 = 80% x 3 reps , 85% x 3 reps , 90% x 3 reps
Week 3 = 75% x 5 reps , 85% x 3 reps , 95% x 1 rep
Week 4 = deload - 60% x 5 reps , 65% x 5 reps , 70% x 5 reps

*The cycle:*

*Week 1-*

mon - military press
wed - deadlifts
fri - flat bench

*Week 2-*

mon - squats
wed - military press
fri - deadlifts

*Week 3*

mon - flat bench
wed - squats
fri - military press

*Week 4*

mon - deadlifts
wed - flat bench
fri - squats

*Accessory Work :*

*MILITARY PRESS DAY -*

delt / chest exercise - pick one of the following : 3-5 sets of 6-20 reps -

side db raises
db incline press
db flat bench
weighted dips
blast strap pushups

rear delt / trap exercise - pick one of the following for 3-5 sets of 10-25 reps -

barbell shrugs
db rear delt raises
face pulls
db power cleans
band pull aparts

*DEADLIFT DAY -*

Pos. chain / Ham exercise - pick one of the following for 3-5 sets of 5-30 reps -

kettelbell swings
leg curls
back extensions
glute ham raises
pullthroughs

Abs / Obliques exercise - pick one of the following for 3-5 sets of 10-50 reps -

ab wheel rollouts
situps
hanging leg raises
weighted crunches
side bends

*FLAT BENCH DAY -*

delt / chest exercise - pick one of the following for 3-5 sets of 6-20 reps -

pushups
incline bench
machine military press
upright rows
side db raises

lat exercise - pick one of the following for 3-5 sets of 6-30 reps -

chinups/pullups
pulldowns
db rows
chest supported rows
pulley rows

*SQUAT DAY :*

Quad exercise - pick one of the following for 3-5 sets of 6-20 reps -

bulgarian split squats
lumberjack squats
hack squats
belt squats
leg presses

Abs / obliques exercise- pick one of the following for 3-5 sets of 10-50 reps -

weighted situps
hanging leg raises
ab wheel rollouts
weighted crunches
side bends


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 27, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> I like the way you have this program set up, man. Good intense focused sessions rather than hitting the muscle from a billion angles is definitely something that has worked for me lately.
> 
> Does that 5/3/1 setup in your first post relate only to the main exercise for that day? What is the "plan" for the accessory lifts or do you go on feel for those?
> 
> ...



I posted how it works up for you rather then explaining and confusing you. 




rantorcha said:


> I tell ya...I could really use one of those burritos you talked about earlier.  lol
> 
> Lookin' pretty good there, 'Roid.  Keep up your hard work.



Yea their pretty good but I need to start making my own food and stay away from fast food.


----------



## Gazhole (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for that dude, definitely gonna save that one! Looks like a solidly planned setup


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 28, 2009)

*Narration *
I was to sleepy last night to workout once I got home . I did 100 push ups on my lunch break and 50 after work so that might have been why but I played catch up today and did most of it this morning and will go back for the rest and sauna tonight. 

*This mornings workout*
Hang clean press 90x10-100x10-90x5
Standing Military press 90x3-100x3-90x3-BTW I dont count the bar 
Face pulls 5x10-6x10-7x10-8x10
Weighted push ups 30 pound vest on 50 pushups before shower
20 min Elliptical 
300 cals burned 

I'm going to go back tonight to do the incline and sauna 
Incline bench around 250 for 25 to 30 reps then sauna. 

*Breakfast *
Chicken sandwhich 
*Snack*
2 scoops espresso whey 
*Lunch will be *
2 cans of tuna 
*Snack *
2 scoops espresso whey 
*Dinner *
Fish and chicken

*Heads up*
Started two pumps DermaTherm Target today

*Update on my training* 
I'm signing up to train with bodysynergytraining DOT com 
Its a mix of strongman and underground training so I'm excited for that 3 times a week 7am to 9am and if I still have energy I'll still do my main workouts like power cleans, deads, squats, pull ups and bench on off days from the training if I feel my body isn't being stimulated enough.


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2009)

lookn' good in da hood, amigo!
(felt a little thuggish)

A breakfast burrito DOES sound good...


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 29, 2009)

*Training This Morning *

*First circuit *
Dynamic stretching-I was tired after these 
Kettlebell swings till failure
Kettleball press till failure
BW squats till failure
Band pull apart 
Rope pull ups till falure 
push ups on dumbbells till failure

*Second circuit *
25 pound chains on squats till failure
Band pull apart 
25 pound chains on rope pull ups till failure
25 pound chains on push ups on dumbbells till failure

*Third circuit *
25 pound chains on squats till failure
Band pull apart 
Pull ups on olympic rings <not sure what their called 
25 pound chains on push ups on dumbbells till failure

*Lastly *
Drag some weights across the gym then pull it back two times 

Then stretch and that's it 

*Narration *
I went top the gym last night and did incline 200x30-200x25 then went for a jog then sauna and stretched. I was tired and sore from this then going into training at 7am at this gym was insane I was so sore at the end I could hardly move and told him I couldn't do anymore  (yes I felt like a wuse.) Walked to my car then threw up  and fell asleep for an hour. 

Best gym day of my life I can't wait to go back


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 29, 2009)

Burner, hows life in *Kabul, Afghanistan?*


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2009)

This city has the most polluted air quality in the world....I'm trading income for health...oi.
Tis about time to hit the gym...
I REALLY miss being home. BUT! I'e got a 'mission' to accomplish here first...20 more months...and I'll be good to go.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 1, 2009)

*Training This Morning *

Dynamic stretching-I was tired after these again-I think I'm out of shape 

*First set of circuit's x4 *
BB bench from ground 15 reps every set he increased weight 
Lunges accross the gym back and forth 

*Second set of circuit's x3 *
Sandbag Power cleans 70 pound bag 
Kettleball press 

Then stretch and that's it 

*Narration *
Another great workout that it seemed I wasn't prepared for . I did deads friday and my lower back got tight and started to hurt really bad so I had to cut this mornings workout short, I almost couldn't walk. 

He was like wow really, I'm like yea I can't do anymore. 

I got to work today people are like I'm tired already, I told them I've been at work since 10pm sunday, went to the gym right after that and now I'm here for 9 hours so no excuses. Haha they called me superman 

I have 80 bux worth of tuna in my car so I'm going to be eatting a lot of that and drinking a ton of water to flush my system. 

*Tonight's workout*
Flat Bench 
Weighted pushups
Machine military press
Chinups/pullups

*Percentage setup:* Week 3 = 75% x 5 reps , 85% x 3 reps , 95% x 1 rep

*Breakfast*
6:50am 15 gram protein bar 
*Snack*
8:50am 16 gram tuna salad and grapfruit juice 
*Lunch will be*
3 cans of tuna 
*Snack*
2 scoops Monster milk 
Snack 2 before leaving work around 7:30pm 
*2 cans tuna *
*Snack 3*
4 scoops moster milk after workout 
*Dinner*
Not sure yet 
*Snack before bed *
15 gram protein bar

Here is how my shirts going to look once its here. My next batch of shirts might be more creative but I'm still thinking of ideas.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 1, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> This city has the most polluted air quality in the world....I'm trading income for health...oi.
> Tis about time to hit the gym...
> I REALLY miss being home. BUT! I'e got a 'mission' to accomplish here first...20 more months...and I'll be good to go.



Jeez well good luck in everything man. Give em hell 

Are you married if not hows the ladies over there?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2009)

not married...they all look the same after while...

naw...there are some good looking women here...haven't quite succomed to the 'desert beauty' syndrome yet...

I get ignored on all continents....


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 3, 2009)

*Training This Morning *

*First circuit x2*
Dynamic stretching-I'm not tired after these anymore 
Deadlifts to check my form with high reps then high weight, I guess to see how well I keep a good form. I learned a lot here 
Push ups on dumbbells till failure
Band stretches till failure
Lunges-I could only do one round of these 

*Second circuit x3*
Ring dips 
Band pull apart 
Kettleball with rope concentration curl's till failure
25 pound chains on push ups on dumbbells till failure 


*Lastly *
Drag some weights across the gym and back x4 

Then stretch and that's it 

*Breakfast *
Tuna salad and V8
*Snack *
Cobb salad and grapefruit juice 
*Snack 2*
3 scoops Monster milk 
*Lunch *
3 to 4 cans tuna
*Snack *
Protein bar and maybe another Monster milk 
*Dinner *
TBD 


*Narration *
I think I may have really pulled something in my lower back last week deadlifting, it seems to get tight everyday now. 

I'll be getting on the scale tonight to check my weight, I'm trying to lean bulk so it shouldnt be anything drastic although I'm loking better mirror wise. 

*Last nights workout *
10 min Stretch 

*Circuitx10 *
20 min spin bike 
30 push ups 

I do circuits like this for endurance as well as getting ready for the push up contest this summer. Winner gets 500 

I was in the gym till about 12:30am went to sleep around 1am then up at 6 to be at the gym at 7am now I'm at work 10 to 7:30


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 5, 2009)

*Training This Morning * 

*Warm up *
Dynamic stretching-I hate these damn things 
Body weight squats 

*First circuit x3*
Ring Pull ups/chin ups 
Tire Step ups 

*Second circuit x3*
Woodchop a tire with sledge hammer  Took a lot of anger out here 
20 second hold dumbbells by the ends 

*Lastly *
Clean Press a keg 25% filled with water and walk it back and forth across the gym held high above my head. I like these 

Then stretch and that's it 

*Breakfast *
Cobb salad and V8
*Snack *
Protein bar
*Snack 2*
3 scoops Monster milk 
*Lunch *
two foot longs from subway around 30 grams protein each 
*Snack *
Protein bar 
*Dinner *
TBD 


*Narration* 
My lower back feels better so I'm excited for that but I'm not excited for working 10am today to 7am saturday  

*Last nights workout *

*HIIT Circuit for 2 and a half hours *
20 mins spin bike 
30 push ups 

Last set of push ups I went to 60 

*Narration *
Again I do these to tire myself out and push through it for endurance 

I took one Slim Extreme after feeling like crap when I got home last night then picked up the IML shirts and went to the gym and killed it. 

There were guys in the gym doing push ups so I had to beat them so I did a lot of different forms of push ups 

*Push Up Variations *
Clap ups shoulder length 
Clap ups back and forth shoulder length and close grip 
Diamond push ups 
Superman push ups 
Slow down and explode up 

The best thing to do is keep your back straight and keep your breathing normal so they will think in their head "It's not even phasing him" 

Another thing to note I havent been hungry lately I'm not sure if its because of lack of sleep or what but I'm 225.  I can see more of my abs then from the start and cardio is drastically improving.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 8, 2009)

*Training This Morning*

*Warm up*
Dynamic stretching-I hate these damn things

*First circuit x3*
Clap push ups 20 a set
Sand bag hang clean press 5 a set

*Second circuit x1*
Stretch band face pulls
Flip a punching bag over 5 times each side

Then stretch and that's it as my back started to get tight

*Breakfast*
Pastrami breakfast burrito and a V8
*Snack*
tuna salad
*Snack 2*
3 scoops Monster milk
*Lunch*
pastrami sub from subway
*Snack*
Protein bar
*Dinner*
I'm going to get two 6 dollar burger meals and eat em


*Narration*
This morning was a blast seeing as I worked 9 hours before working out then another 9 and I'm working out now then I'm going to get dinner and go back to security job 12 to 6am.

*Tonight's workout *

*Currently making a circuit with 25 pound kettlebells
All done ten reps three sets*
Double Kettelbell Swing
Double Kettelball Snatch
Kettlebell press while on swiss ball
Kettlebell Figure 8
Kettlebell Pass Between The Leg
Kettlebell Seated Press
Kettlebell Seesaw Press
Double Clean Military Press
Alternating Renegade Row

I'm so pumped right now thanks to Slim x


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2009)

That punching bag wear you out?
End over end?
We don't have any kettle bells here...never used them.
You like them?

Looks like a good workout. I gotta get a little nukkin futz with my stuff...


----------

